# Just a quick inquire



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

I bought a second hand DeWalt miter saw DWS780 in good shape but I would like to to change the blade.
Should I buy the original blade or another that you suggest. Price is an issue I'm on a pension 
Thanks
Stuart


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stuart for a mitre saw a negative or at least zero degree rake is a must. Getting into positive degree rake angles means risking hooking into the grain and lifting the board off the saw base and jamming it against the top housing as well as giving a very rough cut going cross grain. Full kerf saw blades will give a better cut. If you use a thin kerf blade I recommend using it with saw blade stiffeners. On a 45 * angle thin kerf blades can wander in the cut bouncing off hard summer grain and digging into soft spring grain. That results in a wavy cut.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Further to what Charles said, the blade manufacturer will (or should) have marked the blade for it's intended application.
I use CMT, not necessarily recommending them, just mentioning it because it makes for easy examples...

Industrial circular saw blades-Industrial sliding compound miter & radial circular saw blades-CMT tools

Industrial circular saw blades-ITK finish sliding compound miter circular saw blades-CMT tools
The whole line-up:
Circular saw blades - CMT Tools


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stuart; I use CMT blades but I _have_ been paying way less than what Amazon.ca is currently charging...it may have something to do with our devalued currency(?)...
https://www.amazon.ca/CMT-205-060-1...qid=1530341383&sr=8-16&keywords=cmt+saw+blade
Their blades are clearly marked for their intended applications.
I'm assuming Freud marks theirs in the same way?
http://www.cmtutensili.com/media/files/143_1274_2016_usa_chart_usa.pdf


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yikes! Sorry about the similar/double post...there was a delay in the first one showing up. *embarrassment*


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

here's some PDF's on blades...

.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Yikes! Sorry about the similar/double post...there was a delay in the first one showing up. *embarrassment*


shuddering seems to be becoming contagious..


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Stuart,

If the saw has a blade, have you considered having it sharpened.


----------



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

Well gentlemen I did some studying about 12 " saw blades and it takes some thought but it seems that the good brands are Diablo which is expensive CMT which is very expensive (DaninVan where would you get them at a lower price than Amazon) and Danman 1957 I live in Brossard and I don't know of any place to sharpen saw blades.
I'll have to go around tool places to see what they have,you can't see what they really have on line.
If there is anything you think of bring it here and I'll keep an eye on this thread. The blade in the saw is an exchange a blade EAB for short
Thank you guys
Stuart


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stuart you don’t want to focus just on the price. You want to focus on value. That includes how well it cuts and how long it lasts. If all you are using it for is cutting 2x4s than it’s not important but if you’re cutting mitres for picture frames a cheap blade that wobbles in the cut is a total waste of money and therefore poor value.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Dan (other Dan!) hit the nail (not literally...that's a whole different problem) square on.
Finding a sharpening shop is essential; you can't throw $100 at the issue every time the cuts start to deteriorate. A good blade should last you a long time. Same for router bits.
Are there any cabinet makers in Brossard? Have a chat with them; find out where they get _their_ tools sharpened.
Is there a Woodworkers Guild/Club in town? 
Are these folks close?...
Affûtage de précision et fabrication d'outils sur CNC | Affut-Mill


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

OK, now I'm convinced there's a site issue. Twice in two days my comment has disappeared then come back!
Maybe someone would like to delete on e of them...or not.


----------



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

Chuck I know about quality I worked as a Stationary Engineer and Maintenance for 43 years but I'm retired and can't waste money so when I buy I want to get it right the first time don't want the exchange blade.
Want a blade for finishing I guess Woodworkers Guild a video about a triple tip grind on a DeWalt blade which cuts good in the video. Like I said I'll have to go to the stores
Thanks for the come back
Stuart


----------



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

Chuck I'm checking out the stock available to get a descent blade for the price don't want to waste money (retired) want to check out DeWalt triple chip grind saw blade. 
Thanks 
Stuart


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Stuart; No idea what the quality is like on this. That's a Two pak! Very economical if the qualities not bad(?).
https://www.kmstools.com/avanti-pro-10-60t-carbide-sawblade-2pk-115659
Maybe somebody has tried them?
Check out the other blades at KMS. I noted that the Freud blades don't have any recommendation as suitable for SCMS or not.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stuart; Check this out...
Sawblades | CROSSCUTTING | THIN KERF SLIDING COMPOUND MITER SAW
https://www.kmstools.com/freud-10-60t-crosscut-ripping-blade-2085

Plus shipping of course.


----------



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

Gentlemen may I ask what blade you have in your miter saws
Stuart


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

12” is a 90 tooth Freud miter saw blade. I can’t remember the model number and I’m away from home until tomorrow night. You can get a Diablo or an industrial model. I asked a Freud rep what the difference was and he said the tooth geometry is the same but the plates are thicker on industrial models and the carbide is too which gives more sharpenings. 

On my 10” saw I use Onruds but I don’t think they are available anymore.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Yikes! Sorry about the similar/double post...there was a delay in the first one showing up. *embarrassment*


You been talking to Vince lately,
Just saying.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Just talking to myself, Herb...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Just talking to myself, Herb...


looks like you forgot what you saying there...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*No Complaints*



pusserboy said:


> Gentlemen may I ask what blade you have in your miter saws
> Stuart


This one... Industrial circular saw blades-ITK finish sliding compound miter circular saw blades-CMT tools


----------



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

I went to Home Depot and Reno Depot yesterday and all the blades they sell have +7 degree on teeth and according to the information about blades I read here is that a minus angle is best to keep the wood from riding up is the +7 degree tooth angle acceptable.
The only one I found is DeWalt DW72100Pt but the price is $151. I'll try another big tool store and see what they have.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

As I said earlier, talk to a small cabinet shop owner. 
Here's some more places to try...
Machinerie Plus 
4.4 (14) · Woodworking Supply Store
Montréal, QC
(514) 523-1075
Closed ⋅ Opens 8:30 a.m. Mon.

Nordic Engineered Wood
Montreal, QC
(514) 633-9661
Canadian Wood Products Ltd.
5.0 (2) · Lumber Store
Montreal, QC
(514) 871-2120
Closed ⋅ Opens 9 a.m. Mon.

King Canada
3.4 (13) · Wholesaler
Dorval, QC
(514) 636-5464
Closed ⋅ Opens 8 a.m. Tue.
Langevin Forest
4.2 (126) · Tool Store
9995 Pie-IX Blvd
(514) 322-9330

Chas Gentmantel & Fils
5.0 (7) · Tool Store
Established mom-&-pop store stocking fine woodworking equipment & accessories from around the world.
10085, boul Saint-Laurent
(514) 388-4060
Closed ⋅ Opens 8 a.m. Mon.
"A wood crafter's wet dream, with the added bonus of a mom's and ..."
Jacques Coulombe Ltée
4.0 (1) · Woodworking Supply Store
Retailer, open by appointment only, offering tools & supplies for wood-carving & turning.
6815 Rue Bélanger
(514) 255-9769
Closed ⋅ Opens 9 a.m. Mon.
"by appointment only, offering tools & supplies for wood-carving ..."

Union Square Vintage Wood
No reviews · Woodworking Supply Store
5320 Royalmount Ave
(514) 726-1493


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Stuart,

There are two places on the south shore that offer sharpening of saw blades. I cannot recommend them for I have never used them, I have a source in Vaudreuil that does mine. I found these on the internet yellow pages.

1- Aiguisage Ste Hélène
1028 Ste Hélène, Longueuil
450-674-9631

2- Aiguisatek
193 Lavoie, Delson
450-638-5345

If you ask your local home depot where they send blades to be sharpened, they might help you. The two places I listed might have used blades for sale at decent prices. I have the same DeWalt 12'' mitre saw for about 12 yrs. and am still using the original blade. Sometimes removing it and cleaning with pitch remover will help the quality of your cuts. If there are teeth missing the pro shops should be able to replace them. The add for the one in Delson looks like they use CNC machines and looks more professional than the other, but the other is closer and might be just as good.
Good luck.
Danman1957


----------



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

Guys what about +7 degree blades if I can't find or afford -5 degree is that really so important 
Danman1957 I will be calling the two places you sent me maybe I could buy a good top quality reconditioned blade if they also sell blades 
Stuart


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stuart I'm home and I have my "Freud Saw Blades and Accessories" pamphlet handy. The LU74R012 is a 12" 96T with 0* rake "Designed for Slide Miter and Radial Arm saws". 1" arbor, .091 kerf, and .071 saw plate and it's an industrial quality meaning thicker tips but also more money. This is a thin kerf blade. ATB grind.

They also have LU91M. In the 12" version it's 72 teeth, A (lternate) T (ooth) B (evel) grind geometry. Also thin kerf with a .090 kerf and .071 plate thickness. It has a minus 5* bevel and is sold as a sliding miter blade and is also industrial quality. The LU91R is the same lade but with a special coating on the plate.

One other blade that Freud sells that should work but is not promoted by Freid as a sliding miter blade is the the LU92M012. This blade is a triple chip grind with 72 teeth and a negative 6* rake. It has a .126 kerf and a .087 thick plate so it's full kerf and stiffer. I found this one at Missasauga Hardware for $99C a while back. I don't know if that's still the same. I think this is meant more for a TS for cutting melamine but it should work well as a slider blade.

I'm not in any way trying to influence you into buying a Freud but it's the only blades I have that kind of info for and Freud blades and bits are the most widely sold brand (at least in my area) so may be the easiest to find.

Since you are on a budget stay away from any Hi-ATB grind. These blades cut really well when new but they have long skinny tips that wear more quickly. ATB will be most common and give decent wear. The term means that the tips go to a sharp point that alternately slope either left or right. A triple chip grind should wear the longest but they are normally for cutting veneers and melamine without chipping but they also work in sliders but require a little more pressure to cut as fast.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Most of my sliding miter cut problems resolved themselves when I learned to make a shallow pulling pass to cut a very shallow grove, then push the blade back through to complete the cut. Really worked for me. No longer force the cut in any way, or push the blade down through like a chop saw.


----------



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks Gentlemen There was no way I could do today because of the holiday but I will be going around tomorrow to find something, I think I have enough info to make a Decision. I'll let you know what I purchase


----------



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

Danman1957 I called the sharpening companies but they don't sell any used blades and the one in St Hubert has 30 years experience and he told me to get a Freud blade. 

Gentlemen I decided on getting Freud 12 inch 80 tooth blade and it only cost $67 plus tax from a big tool supplier called Berger tools they supply construction contractors and they have everything from all companies.

Thanks again for all the advice
Stuart


----------



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

Danman1957 I called the sharpening companies but they don't sell any used blades and the one in St Hubert has 30 years experience and he told me to get a Freud blade. 

Gentlemen I decided on getting Freud 80 tooth blade and it only cost $67 plus tax from a big tool supplier called Berger tools they supply construction contractors and they have everything from all companies.

Thanks again for all the advice


----------



## Steve Pack (Jan 1, 2014)

Dewalt blades are good, you are not making furniture, I caught a 2 pack of 12 inch (1-32 and 1-80) for $15.00. i get glass smooth cross cuts using the 80 and even with the 32. I use a backer fence to prevent tear out, don't care about waste side. Another thing the arbor shaft is 5/8 inch not 1 inc. Dewalt blades come in 5/8 hole for your saw. I also have a spacer ring that i use on my industrial grade blase, so may need one. There is nothing wrong using what you can afford. I to am retired and don't have the disposable income so I watch what I buy. Good Luck and take the time setting up the 90 degree cut so board is 90 degrees, for 45 degree I use a a miter jig and make the cut 90 and get perfect 90's.Some times the sharpening cost more than blade, and you are not sure what you end up with


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

Cutting Tool Sharpening and Repair Service | NAP GLADU
This company bought BC Saw if you remember them. They have service centers in Canada, are reasonable and do sharpening. Might be a drop off location near you. 

They are my preferred source for band saw blades and even resharpen band saw blades. Premier Canadian woodworker, Michael Fortune, recommends them.

And +1 on having the proper rake blade, I bought a new miter saw once that came with a positive rake blade. Trust, but verify.

Steve.


----------



## Michael C (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi Stuart, 
Congrats on buying a very nice miter saw. I too own the DW780. I know this is kind of a late addition to the conversation but I thought I would add my thoughts on saw blades. I've been a carpenter for nearly 40 years, both framing and trim carpentry. I've bought nearly every brand available at the Big Box stores. I finally tired of replacing worn blades and pried the money out of my wallet for the Ridge Carbide full-kerf blade for my 10" Bosch miter saw. What a difference! Not only does the blade cut beautifully and cleanly, it can be sent directly back to Ridge for sharpening. The teeth are considerably larger than anything the Big Box stores offer so that resharpening can be done repeatedly and still leave you with a strong and true blade. These can be ordered on-line at ridgecarbidetool.com. 

The caveat is the cost. These are likely some of the more expensive blades out there; and worth every penny in my humble opinion. I know you mentioned there are budgetary concerns involved here and I can fully appreciate that. We all have different circumstances and each person has to perform their own cost/benefit analysis. For me forking out the dough for the Ridge blade was a wise decision versus buying what I consider to be disposable saw blades several times a year. After a year and a half of heavy, usually daily, use the 10" Ridge blade still cuts beautifully. So much so that I also ordered their 12" blade for my DW780 dual-bevel miter saw. 

I wish you success with whichever blade you choose.
Mike H.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I bought a Ridge Carbide from the owner at the last Detroit WW show -- 3 or 4 years ago. Sent it back to him for sharpening last year. Show price was only about $80. Great blade!!!


----------



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

Steve Pack
2 pack of 12 inch (1-32 and 1-80) here in Montreal Canada costs $99 to $119. I wish we had prices so low. 
Stuart


----------

